# A Bad Day On The Trail



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

From a member on another forum, yesterday was not his ..or his 2012 Brute's day. Amaizing how fast things can happen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=IJZsXkGlk3c


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not good


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW! That'll leave a mark. Hope he's ok.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

That sucks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

He's OK by the way. Pissed...but OK.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Was it steep or did he just hit those rocks? Good thing hes ok. A friend of mine got killed that way.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mossyoak54 said:


> Was it steep or did he just hit those rocks? Good thing hes ok. A friend of mine got killed that way.


A little steep but that one rock on the left through the front end over against the larger one on the right and he made the mistake of tapping the gas while the wheel was against it.. 800 bucks in damage...double-Ouch!!


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Ouch, that didn't sound too good.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ouch! Glad he is ok.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ouch!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Check out the parts-pile that has to be replaced. Didn't look that bad but..I guess those rocks are a bi*ch on plastics...


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Glad to hear he's ok, bikes can be fixed.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

wow! glad hes ok! that'l ruin a day


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

rather buy parts to fix the bike than a dr bill


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah the brute can be fixed It could have been a lot worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

i just bought that same brute...that sucks! I'd be heart broken


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow! I'm glad he's ok. Those rocks and all that bouncing around, it's easy to blip the throttle. Then you're just along for the ride. I'm glad we don't have to ride trails like that down here.


----------



## K a w a s a k i 360 (Apr 14, 2011)

ahhh that looked painful.. glad hes ok.


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Could have been worse. Atleast he was going slow, glad he is okay.


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

oohhh man that had to hurt,the quad and him,those rocks dont give much


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if he would have rolled down that hill he would be relacing more than plastic .. glad he's ok


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad he's okay. Going over is such a helpless feeling.


----------

